# Ridgid CS1000



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is defiantly the best monitor package I seen. Lets you record wight on the unit do data entry for reports, easy to take snap shots. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/uwMX-wK9DeY

Not sure why the vdeo will not embed into the post but its the Ridgid Offical Video about the unit.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like a really nice setup. The next thing on my list is a sewer camera. This one looks to be the most professional. With the advent of small tablet PC's like HP's new offering that runs on windows 7, you can email this directly from the jobsite. This is how I do my invoices as well.


----------

